# Pictures of ROME



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to Rome!!!
















































































all photos by me


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing pictures. Thanks


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

You can actually feel history in Rome. Its beautiful and very under represented here.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous and fabulous shots of Rome....:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing pics! wonderful city ofcourse.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Do the Italians take care of their historical centers? In some of the images, the areas look quite rustic. Some of the buildings and bridges could be cleaned up a bit or use a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## Skyscraper87 (Jun 16, 2009)

rychlik said:


> Do the Italians take care of their historical centers? In some of the images, the areas look quite rustic. Some of the buildings and bridges could be cleaned up a bit or use a fresh coat of paint.


How many historical buildings do you think are still standing in Rome? just to restore the Vittoriano (the huge and white monument with columns) we needed three years...obviously we can't restore every year every building...(although some works in progress are visible in some pics): anyway, you could add to this the stupidest city government we have since years and years...


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

rychlik said:


> Do the Italians take care of their historical centers? In some of the images, the areas look quite rustic. Some of the buildings and bridges could be cleaned up a bit or use a fresh coat of paint.


when you have an historical building, using a "fresh coat of paint" is not that simple, if you want to preserve its value.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Evgeny Sementsov


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

all pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Evgeny Sementsov


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

by amsap


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great shots of a great, charming and lovely city.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

roma Classic and beautiful.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Amazing shots!!



Sergey_A said:


>


This one is surreal, it almost looks like a painting.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

rychlik said:


> Do the Italians take care of their historical centers? In some of the images, the areas look quite rustic. Some of the buildings and bridges could be cleaned up a bit or use a fresh coat of paint.


Mate, I know you didn't mean wrong, but to be honest you got it all wrong on every level. Areas look rustic? It's Rome for God's sake, the age of these monuments can be measured in milleniums and most of what you see here was built hundreds of years ago. The fact they still stand is a miracle itself. This is true for most of Europe - after all it is the "Old Continent".
Anywhere you go in Italy, 99.9% of villages-towns-cities look like this (i.e.: old) and they are not museums, they are living cities they are people's houses, so it's not about renovation by state. Not to mention "rustic" is a huge part of it's charm that's what makes it real, I mean look at Venice and look at imitations in Las Vegas or China...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really fabulous pics from Rome....:cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Evgeny Sementsov


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

sergey, your photography is amazing...and what an amazing subject


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Ekaterina Shevi


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous city and great photographer :applause:


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by liubos


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

I just love Rome


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Suzdaleva Ekaterina


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

a very interesting european city, loved the roman architecture :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Evgeny Sementsov


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Jessy (Oct 7, 2007)

woooow so beuty pictures thank you ,

my dream is too, some days to Rom


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Dmitry Bakulin


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Dmitry Bakulin


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Marvelous city!

"Solo Parigi è degna di Roma; solo Roma è degna di Parigi"

That's it!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning selection of photos from Rome...kay:


----------



## terminal (Sep 14, 2007)

Amazing pictures! 
thanx 4 share Sergey


----------



## Simone78 (Apr 17, 2008)

Beautiful!
One of the best selection of pictures of Rome i've ever seen...

Thanks 4 sharing Sergey, and :applause: for your own pictures!!!


----------



## stemos (Mar 9, 2007)

Amazing pictures... of MY amazing home town!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Vitaly Zaytsev


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by Gerra


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful Rome!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

csomi


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Evgeny Sementsov


----------



## Paxromana (Sep 15, 2004)

Me, roman, I've bookmarked this 3d. Thx for all emotions....


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

sprato


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

cheshirski-cat


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

cheshirski-cat


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Rome is beautiful! Very nice photos! :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Castel Sant'Angelo di muralto, su Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous city :applause:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Foro Traiano, Roma di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Piazza del Campidoglio, Roma di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cupola di San Pietro, Città del Vaticano di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Roma di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Basilica di Santa Maria Maggiore, Roma di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

balthazar said:


> Cupola di San Pietro, Città del Vaticano di twiga_swala, su Flickr


Is this pic taken from the Lungotevere?

Have you ever tried the visual trick of Via Piccolomini?


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^I am not the photographer


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah ok. :lol:


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful city indeed  I went there in 2010 during summer...


Trastevere


Glass


Sun sets over Rome


Trastevere

Sebastian


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Auditorium di Eye Light, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

PALAZZO DEI CONGRESSI (EUR - Roma), Adalberto LIBERA di Channelbeta.net, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, great photos from Rome...thanks balthazar and seb.nl. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Roma San Clemente di Renato Gelforte, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Roma - Torre Medievale delle Milizie e la Chiesa di Santa Caterina di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Villa Medici, Roma di Angelo Piccolella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Desde el balcón de Villa Medici di Manel Armengol C., su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

People di AamiSsow, su Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Some of those great monuments and ruins in Roma...
sure look older than the ones in other European cities like Paris...

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Fly80 (Feb 9, 2013)

skyscraper03 said:


> Some of those great monuments and ruins in Roma...
> *sure look older than the ones in other European cities like Paris...*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos!


because they _are_


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Via della Conciliazione di simone.pellegrini, su Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rome by night*

Trevi Fountain, Trevi district, Rome


Fontana de Trevi by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Colosseum, Piazza del Colosseo, Roma


Colosseo by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Saint Peter's Square, St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City


Saint Peter's Square by Night by Romaround.com, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vatican city


Nice Roundabout by Matthew Kenwrick, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Mausoleum of Hadrian (Castle of the Holy Angel), Parco Adriano, Rome


On my way to Castel Sant'Angelo by lindsjan, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_IMG-20121006-00891 di fabcom, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_IMG-20121005-00853 di fabcom, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_IMG-20121006-00896 di fabcom, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_IMG-20121007-00942 di fabcom, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_IMG-20121007-00972 di fabcom, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The Colosseum at sunset di jere7my, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The lantern of Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza di jere7my, su Flickr


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

*Some Roman Bridges...

More recent ones...*

Ponte Garibaldi










Ponte dell'Industria










Ponte Spizzichino



















Ponte della Musica




























All pics owned by the author
http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2012/autore/federico-scaroni


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Piazza Guglielmo Marconi in EUR area














































All pics owned by the author
http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2012/autore/federico-scaroni


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Piazza Morgagni



















All pics owned by the author
http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2012/autore/federico-scaroni


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

*Some good old squares in Rome...
*
Piazza del Colosseo


















Piazza Santi Giovanni e Paolo









Piazzale del Verano









Piazza Vittorio Emanuele II









Piazza Santa Cecilia









Piazza del Portico d'Ottavia









All pics owned by the author
http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2012/autore/federico-scaroni


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Some pictures I shot throughout the months of June and July:


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

World Harley Davidson Bikers Meeting, mid June:


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ara Pacis Augustae


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Inside the Pantheon










St. Louis of the French, which features three paintings by Caravaggio










Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza. It's dome was designed by world reknowed architecht Francesco Borromini


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Via Condotti, the most expensive shopping street in Roma. It's not unusual meeting there some Hollywood stars. For instance, that day there was a crowd hauling around Prada's boutiquedue to Sharon Stone.


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sant'Andrea delle Fratte, designed by Borromini as well


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

_Τhe eternal city..._


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Photos from my FB page (taken 8/2013)









Plaza Republica - Photos from my FB page (taken 8/2013)









Plaza Espana - Spanish Embassy - Photos from my FB page (taken 8/2013)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Feliz 2010! Jogue sua moeda e faça um pedido - Happy 2010! Throw your coin and make a wish by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Roma by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Praça da Espanha - Piazza di Spagna by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Roma by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Roma - Rome by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pantheon by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Olho Mágico - Magical Eye by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Colosseo by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

ARMONKIANS said:


> Thank you sir. Rome, like most European cities, is indeed beautiful. What I find fascinating is that depending on the hour of the day, the character of these monuments changes as the angle from the lighting of the sun also change.


Rome has to be along with Paris my favourite city on earth. It's not however just the time of day that changes the character of Rome it's the time of year. In our age of mass tourism cities such as Rome, Venice, Florence etc are overwhelmed by visitors in the Summer months which can totally destroy any feeling of the character of a living city blessed with great monuments of the past - at certain times it can seem that no one actually lives there anymore the city is purely there for tourists. This of course is not the case but Rome for example can seem like a totally different city in say January/February than it does in July/August.


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

cameronpaul said:


> Rome has to be along with Paris my favourite city on earth. It's not however just the time of day that changes the character of Rome it's the time of year. In our age of mass tourism cities such as Rome, Venice, Florence etc are overwhelmed by visitors in the Summer months which can totally destroy any feeling of the character of a living city blessed with great monuments of the past - at certain times it can seem that no one actually lives there anymore the city is purely there for tourists. This of course is not the case but Rome for example can seem like a totally different city in say January/February than it does in July/August.


I agree with you, although unfortunately mass tourism in Rome is becoming more common ... this Christmas over a million tourists are estimated to reach Rome and I see thousand of tourists who wander into the city, photographing everything but without enjoy the city.

That's a pic i took two weeks ago









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15946040412/

Bye


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

cameronpaul said:


> Rome has to be along with Paris my favourite city on earth.


I do agree.

"Solo Parigi è degna di Roma, solo Roma è degna di Parigi."

"Seule Paris est digne de Rome, seule Rome est digne de Paris."


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

Alba di Roma by dasfsturm, on Flickr

Alba di Roma by dasfsturm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Rome :cheers:


----------



## Giotto (Nov 8, 2014)

beautiful photos from Rome!


----------



## RealVooDoo (Aug 3, 2007)

IMG_0875 by #Ricky#, on Flickr

IMG_0878 by #Ricky#, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Roma / Rome by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Via Ottaviano by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Roma / Rome by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sem título by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Via Vittorio Veneto by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Roma / Rome by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Piazza di Spagna by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Via Vittorio Veneto by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Roma / Rome by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Via dei Fori Imperiali by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Roma / Rome by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


Piazza Navona by Davisom Trevizan, no Flickr


----------



## cooldog77 (Dec 1, 2013)

Some skylines:


----------



## cooldog77 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Isola Tiberina, Roma*

















































scattate da Ponte Sisto


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Campo de'Fiori, Roma*


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Pantheon, Roma*


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Piazza Navona, Roma*


----------



## geoffloftus (May 6, 2007)

*From Palatine Hill*










Original is here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome in black & white:*
Italy 2017 by hermitsmoores, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

The first rays of sun at Castel Sant'Angelo, Roma by babiskavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

ROMA84 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA96 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA97 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA100 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

ROMA101 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA102 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA103 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA105 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

ROMA109 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA136 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA138 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA139 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

ROMA146 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA150 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA122 by Guillermo, no Flickr


ROMA137 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Reviving this old thread

Ancient Reflections by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Greg Johnson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------

